# Best Buildings of Decade



## cachen (Feb 25, 2008)

Show picture of your favorite building constructed from a decade. You can do whole world, one country, or our own city. 

2000s:

Comcast Center, Philadelphia:









1990s:

Bank of China, Hong Kong:








ribarca

1980s:

Wells Fargo Center, Los Angeles:








dave toussaint


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

2010:










8th Spruce Street.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

1900's
Singer Building 1908









1910's
Woolworth Building 1913









1920's
New York Life Building 1928









1930's
Chrysler Building 1930









1940's
Edifício Altino Arantes 1947 









1950's
Torre Latinoamericana	1956









1960's
John Hancock Center 1969









1970's
Transamerica Pyramid 1972









1980's
Scotia Plaza 1988









1990's
4 Times Square/conde nast building 1999









2000's
Tokyo Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower 2008


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

*1950s*

Lever House; Gordon Bunshaft of Skidmore, Owings, and Merrill, 1949-1951.


Lever House by user44, on Flickr

Case Study House #21 (Los Angeles, CA), Pierre Koenig, 1958-1959.


Case Study house #21 - Pierre Koenig by Arnout Fonck, on Flickr

*1960s*

Case Study House #22 (Los Angeles, CA), Pierre Koenig, 1959-1960


Case Study House #22 / Stahl House by geezopeez, on Flickr


One Chase Manhattan Plaza; Gordon Bunshaft of Skidmore, Owings, and Merrill, 1956-1961.


One Chase Manhattan Plaza. Large, but that's about it. by hoveringcheesecake, on Flickr

TWA Flight Center; Eero Saarinen, 1960-1962


NYC - JFK Airport: TWA Flight Center by wallyg, on Flickr

*1970s*

World Trade Center Twin Towers; Minoru Yamasaki and Associates, Emory Roth and Sons, 1966-1972/1973.


Twin Towers by oldmanpsych, on Flickr

Aon Center (Los Angeles); Charles Luckman Partnership, 1970-1973


Aon Center by fridayinla, on Flickr

*1980s*

US Bank Tower; Pei, Cobb, Freed and Partners, 1986-1989.


US Bank Tower by calvinfleming, on Flickr

*1990s*

Emerald Plaza (San Diego, CA); CW Kim Architects and Partners, 1988-1990


emerald plaza by teknikality, on Flickr

*2000s*

Bank of America Tower (One Bryant Park); Kohn, Pedersen, Fox, 2004-2009


Bank of America Tower (New York City) by dvpfagan, on Flickr

*2013*

One World Trade Center; David Childs of Skidmore, Owings, and Merrill, 2006-2013 (hopefully)










I like boxes, what can I say :cheers:


----------



## GTR66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Burj Dubai beats everyone until a taller one is built. Its one sexy building in a sexy city.


----------



## cachen (Feb 25, 2008)

1970s:

US Steel Tower, Pittsburgh:










1960s:

Hawaii Capitol, Honolulu:









1950s:

Seagram Building, New York City:


----------



## ChrisDVD (Apr 19, 2007)

GTR66 said:


> Burj Dubai beats everyone until a taller one is built. Its one sexy building in a sexy city.


Because it's the tallest it's the best? wow, good, solid criteria.


----------



## B890bT (Jan 26, 2012)

2000s
for me its the Savill Building, understated and brilliant


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

1980's: 

Wells Fargo Center in Minneapolis


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

*70's

Mitsui Building - Tokyo - 225 M / 55 F*


view from top of MGO tower #567 par Nemo's great uncle, sur Flickr


MB.11 par Tony Wu, sur Flickr

*80's

Scotia Plaza - Toronto - 275 M / 68 F*


Scotia Plaza par Negar & Hadi, sur Flickr


Scotia Plaza par davehood59, sur Flickr

*90's

Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building - Tokyo - 243 M / 48 F
*


東京都廳 DSC_2053 par Ming - chun (very busy ), sur Flickr


Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building - Shinjuku par Oppamaeki, sur Flickr

*00's

Shiodome City Center - Tokyo - 216 M / 43 F*


Shiodome City Center par Tokyo Views, sur Flickr


Shiodome City Center par Barbe_Brousse, sur Flickr


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Edit: Double post.


----------



## cachen (Feb 25, 2008)

1960s:

Air Force Academy Chapel, Colorado Springs:


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

1950s : *Eglise Saint Joseph*

*Le Havre-Normandie-France par Auguste Perret*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll do it for skyscrapers because I can't remember all the nice lowrises. (1890s-2010s)

Old Colony Building, Chicago, IL, USA (designed 1893)









Flatiron Building, New York City, NY, USA (designed 1902)









Woolworth Building, New York City, NY, USA (designed 1910)









Cathedral of Learning, Pittsburgh, PA, USA (designed 1921)









General Electric Building, New York City, NY, USA (designed 1931)









United Nations Headquarters, New York City, NY, USA (designed 1947)









Seagram Building, New York City, NY, USA (designed 1956)









World Trade Center, New York City, USA (designed 1964)









Royal Bank Plaza, Toronto, Canada, (designed 1975)









Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang, North Korea (designed 1987)









Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia (designed 1992)









The Shard, London, UK (designed 2003)









So far for the 2010s: Wuhan Greenland Center, Wuhan, China (designed 2010)


----------

